# دراسة النقد المعمارى



## newnoga (29 أبريل 2007)

أصدقائى الأعزاء، صديقاتى العزيزات
اسمحوا لى أشكر كل من ساهم فى تصميم وإدارة هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد جدا، فى كل النواحى، وأخص طبعا الناحية التى تخص إهتماماتى وهى العمارة والتخطيط، وأرجو قبول اعتذارى لبعدى كل هذا الوقت عن المنتدى، والتى يعلم الله انها خارجة عن إرادتى.

اسمحوا لى أن أسألكم فى موضوع يلح على ويهمنى جدا هذه الأيام، وحاولت كثيرا أن أجد مكان لدراسته فى مصر ولكن لم أجد، وهو موضوع النقد المعمارى، فهل هناك أى كلية يمكن دراسة النقد المعمارى فيها حتى ولو كانت اونلاين، عن طريق الإنترنت.
أو حتى أريد معرفة المنهج الذى يدرس، وسوف ابحث عن الكتب والمراجع والأبحاث لدراستها بنفسى، فكل ما يهمنى هو المعرفة والدراسة، وليس المهم الحصول على درجة علمية.
فأنا احاول أن أقرأ كل مقالة كتبت عن النقد بصفة عامة وخاصة المعمارى، ولكن أحس أن هناك حلقة مفقودة، ولذلك أريد أن أعرف الطريق الصحيح لدراسة النقد المعمارى بطريقة صحيحة.

ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
وأشكركم على وقتكم وأشكر مديرى المنتدى على التجديدات التى قاموا بها
فى امان الله
معمارية نجلاء محمود من مصر


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخت نجلاء ...

اولا اهلا وسهلا بك في الملتقى

ثانيا الموضوع مهم جدا ... وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بمحاولة المساعده في البحث للاجابه على تساؤلاتك، واتمنى منك ان تفيدينا بكل جديد او اي اجابه على التساؤلات اعلاه مع مرور الوقت.

النقد المعماري وفهمه ومعرفة طرقه من اهم المواضيع الذي لابد ان يستوعبها المعماري وخاصة في مرحلته الدراسية، حتى يتقبل النقد ويستخدمه لمصلحته في تطوير عمله وتصاميمه.

ملاحظة:هذه المشاركة تعتبر مثالا جيدا لطلب المساعده، حيث ان القارئ لا يحس بمباشرة السؤال والطلب كما انه يشعر بجهد قد قام به طالب السؤال ولا يجد الاتكالية في طلبه.

اتمنى ان ترتقي طلبات المساعده الى هذا الحد واعلى ان شاء الله


----------



## newnoga (30 أبريل 2007)

أخى العزيز أبو صالح
أشكر لحضرتك ردك السريع والجميل حقيقة على موضوعى هذا، وأتمنى أن نصل جميعا لكل ما هو خير لكل الأصدقاء.
صراحة موضوع النقد المعمارى والإبداع المعمارى يشغلون تفكيرى منذ فترة كبيرة، وقد قرأت الكثير فى هذين الموضوعين، فهما من أهم المواضيع التى أعتقد أنه يجب على كل معمارى أن يدرسها، فهى تعتبر من جذور أساسيات التعليم السليم للعمارة، فمن نقد الأعمال المعمارية أو المؤلفات المعمارية، يمكن أن نحلل المبنى، نعرف نقط قوته وضعفه، نعرف ملائمته للبيئة المحيطة أم لا، نعرف إمكانية إستيفاؤه لما بنى له أم لا، هل العناصر المستخدمة فيه متناسقة مع بعضها أم لا، هل مناسب لقاطنيه أم لا، هل هو مكرر أم منقول أم فيه لمحة إبداع، وفكر جديد، وهكذا.
بمفهوم عام، نتعلم التحليل، والمناقشة الموضوعية، نتعلم كما تفضلت وقلت أن نتقبل النقد بصدر رحب حتى نتعلم بشكل موضوعى وعميق.
ولكن للأسف ما قرأته قد حفظ فى ملفات الوورد، والوصلات التى لها علاقة بموضوع النقد، ليست متوفرة كلها لدى، فاسمح لى أن اضع بعد الوصلات المتاحة لدى، وإن كان الأمر مهم بالنسبة للأعضاء، يمكن أن انقل المواضيع هنا، إما كتابة أو بوضعهم فى المكان المناسب فى المنتدى.
وأرجو أن نستفيد جميعا إن شاء الله

http://www.annabaa.org/nba52/naqad.htm
http://www.balagh.com/thaqafa/0r0vnzcz.htm
http://www.newsabah.com/paper.php?name=News&file=article&sid=10474

هذه وصلة لنقد تصميم مكتبة الإسكندرية
http://www.bibalex.org/ARABIC/aboutus/building/architecture.htm

وهذا نقد أخر للمكتبة بأسلوب مختلف
http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/ElaphLiterature/2005/7/75204.htm

أرجو أن تكون هذه الوصلات فيها بعض المعلومات المفيدة عن النقد، أرجو أن تفيدونى أكثر عن هذا الموضوع، فبصراحة هو موضوع يشغل بالى جدا، وأتوق لمعرفته معرفة كاملة، حتى أصل لحد الإحتراف، فلدى أفكار كثيرة واقتراحات أكثر، ولكن أريد أن أرتبها وأضعها فى إطار منظم، ومنطقى فلا أحيد عن الطريقة الصحيحة فى النقد البناء.

ولكم منى كل تقدير وإحترام
أختكم معمارية نجلاء محمود


----------



## newnoga (30 أبريل 2007)

أصدقائى الأعزاء
اسمحوا لى أضيف رابطين مهمين جدا من هذا المنتدى، قمت بقرائتهم اليوم، وأعتقد أن لهم فائدة جميلة فى موضوع النقد وهى عن الدكتور مشارى نعيم ونقده لموضوع المعمارى حسن فتحى وقرية القرنة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4565
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4500

أدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا للخير، ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام
نجلاء محمود


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (5 مايو 2007)

اختي نجلاء 
سأعرض في هذا المنتى ورقة مختصرة عن النقد المعماري من حيث مفهومه و و اسسه و معايره و مستوياته و اتجاهاته 
المختلفة 
و ذلك مما درسته في الجامعة عن النقد المعماري و النقد الفني 
و اعتذر عن عدم عرضه الان و لكن سأعرضه ان شاء الله قريبا 
و ارجو من الجميع ان يراسلني بما يتوصل ايه في دراسة النقد المعماري 
و شكرا للجميع


----------



## newnoga (6 مايو 2007)

الأخ العزيز المهندس يحيى
أشكرك على ردك وأنا منتظرة بفارغ الصبر هذه الورقة، وأدعو الله أن يوفقك لكل ما هو خير إن شاء الله
وأوعد حضرتك إذا توصلت لأى شئ جديد عن هذه الموضوع سوف أرسله لك إن شاء الله

ولك منى كل تقدير واحترام
معمارية نجلاء محمود


----------



## ا0د/احمدعبده (6 مايو 2007)

اختى الفاضلة المعمارية / نجلاء محمود 0000تحية طيبة وبعد 
لقد قرات باهتمام ما تفكرين فى دراسته بخصوص العلم الواسع المتصل بمادة النقد المعمارى لذا ارجوا ان تتقبلى مشاركتى اهتمامك هذا 
مشاركتى اهتمامك هذا من خلال تذكيرى لك ببعض الاسس الهامة التى يجب ان تتوفر فيمن يفكر بدراسة هذا التخصص 
اللذيذ والشيق وفى الةقت ذاتة البالغ الصعوبة والمشقة ومن بين تلك الاسس مايلى :- 
1- الالمام التام عن فهم وبصيرة لمختلف مناحى الفن الابداعى للعمارة من حيث المنهج والاسلوب والنظريات والتاريخ 
بالاضافة الى المدارس المعمارية على اختلاف مذاهبها واعتقد ان المنهج الذى يدرس لطلاب فى مختف الجامعات لايفى لهذا الغرض 
بتحقيق هذا الغرض بل هو مجرد مدخل فقط لهذا العلم الواسع الفسيح 0 
2- لقد سالنا احد الاخوة الاعضاء فى هذا المنتدى الرفيع سؤالا معناه : هل العمارة فن ام علم وقد اجبناه فى جملة بسيطة المعنى والكلمات ولكنها عميقة المفهوم فقد قلنا: العمارة فن يبلور افكاره العلم وهو نتاج لسنوات من البحث العلمى الطويل فى هذا المجال واعتقد انه
من الواجب ان التفكير فى دراسة علم النقد المعمارى يجب ان ينطلق من الفهم الدقيق لهذا المفهوم0 
3- اننى احيى فيك هذا الميل نحو الدرس والتعلم وهو اتجاه ليس غريبا على اخواتنا الافاضل فى مصر وغيرها من البلدان العربية
العربية الشقيقة والتى نامل ان ترتفع راياتها عالية خفاقة على ايدى امثالكم شباب وشابات لتحقيق امل ليس ببعيد وهو 
ان يعود للعرب تفوقهم العلمى الذى ارتفع الغرب على ماسرقوه منه منذ مئات السنين ثم نسبوه لانفسهم دون خجل او حياء وتلك عادتهم 
حياء وتلك عادتهم التى لن يغيروها حتى نغير ما بانفسنا على ايدى امثالكم 0
ختاما تحياتى وامل فى ان يعينك ربنا الله جل وعلا فى تحقيق متطمحين لتحقيقه وهو القادر على ذلك بفضله وكرمه0
اخوكم:استاذدكتور/احمدعبده
استاذالتصميم المعمارى


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (6 مايو 2007)

ورقة (1)
مواصفات الناقد المعماري الناقد المعماري هو الذي يترجم الاعمال إلى مفاهيم و مبادئ و بالتالي يقوم بمطابقتها مع القيم الجمالية الذي يتعرف عليها المجتمع، و الناقد هو الرقيب الذي يتفحص النتاج المعماري و يقوم بعمليات تفسيرية و تققويمية بهدف إصدار الحكم عليه، بل يمكن القول بأن الناقد هو الموجه الاول لمسار العمل المعماري وفق أسس نظرية يحدد نفسه بها، و هذا يتضح من الاهداف و الاأغراض التي تم تحديدها في ماهية النقد الممعماري
و هناك العديد من المواصفات الواجب توافرها في الناقد حتى يتسنى له القيام بمهام النقد على اكمل وجه و يمكن تلخيصها في الآتي: 
1- الذوق: وهو قدرة الناقد علىإدراك و تقدير و تمييز المواصفات الجمالية و هي قدرة يجب أن تتواجد بالفطرة لدى الناقد الجيد.
2- الثقافة : الثقافة العامة شرط أساسي يمكن على الناقد اكتسابها بتحصيل المعرفة. 
3-التمرين: التمرين على الممارسة النقدية عامل اساسي على ان يكون مرانا طويلا فالعمارة يصقلها الممارسة
4- الموضوعية: وهي شرط هام للتوصل الى أحكام ايجابية تفسح المجال لما هو جديد في العمارة و هي حالة مثالية يصعب على الناقد بلوغها لأن لكل ناقد توجهاته الفكرية و تحيزاته التي يصعب عليه التخلص منها. 
5- شمولية النقد: أي أن الناقد يتبع المدخل الشمولي بمعنى تجميع أغلب العوامل في منهج نقدي واحد أي بإعطاء الاهمية لعوامل متعددة من العمارة و الاهتمام بها و ليس عاملا واحدا كالشكل المعماري مثلا أو العامل الاقتصادي وحدة مثلا.
6- مرونة النقد و إمكانية تطويره: من الصعب التوصل إلى قيمة نقدية ثابتة لا تتغير لذا يجب أن يتسلح لناقد بقاعدة معلوماتيه ضخمة للتقبل و الاحاطة بكل جديد يطرأ في العمارة.


----------



## araby_eng (7 مايو 2007)

*مراحل وخطوات النقد المعماري*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


عندما يتعرض النقد للأعمال المعمارية فانه يتعامل معها 


من خلال عدة مراحل تتكامل فيما بينها رغم أن كل منها يمكن اعتباره 


موضوعا مستقلا بذاته ويمكن تحديد هذه المراحل في الآتي :-


*1- تقييم المبنى بوصفه بناء:-*


هو أبسط هذه المراحل وأكثرها مباشرة حيث يعتمد على التحليل 


لمدى استجابة المبنى للمعايير الوظيفية والصفات الجمالية 


فيدرس عناصر مثل الفراغات والاضاءة والمواد والالوان 


وما يتبع ذلك من تقييم لمدى ما تقدمه من تأثيرات مادية وحسية


*2- تقييم المبنى في سياقه المادي :-*


وذلك على مستوى الموقع وهو ما يدرس ايجابيات وسلبيات العلاقة بين المبنى والبيئة المحيطة به

ومدى التناسق أو التنافر


فعلاقة المبنى بالبيئة المحيطة به يمكن أن تقوي أو تضعف من قيمة العمل المعماري


*3- تقييم المبنى في سياقه التاريخي :-* 


يشمل مدى ملائمة العمل المعماري وتوافقه مع التراث الحضاري


الذي تعبر عنه حصيلة الأشكال البنائية التي أفرزها المجتمع عبر التاريخ في ذات المكان


*4- تقييم المبنى في سياقه الفكري على المستويين المحلي والإقليمي :- *


حيث يدرس مدى تأثير العمل المعماري في الاتجاهات المحلية 

وما أضافه للمستوى الفكري في المنطقة


*5- المبنى في سياقه الدولي :- *


حيث يدرس مكانة العمل المعماري باعتباره جزء من الشبكة الدولية والمدارس الفكرية والدولية 

ويتتبع مدى مساهمته في تطويرها أو نشرها عن طريق التطوير او الابتكار


مهام الناقد المعماري 

يتبع


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (8 مايو 2007)

*اساليب و اسس الحكم على العمل المعماري*

*اساليب و اسس الحكم على العمل المعماري*​​تتأرجح احكام الناقد المعماري عادة بين الاحتكام لعقله و الاحتكام لعاطفته، و يستمد بالتالي احكامه النقدية من مصدرين : كفاءة الاداء الوظيفي للمبنى و كفاءة الاداء الجمالي، و تعد الاسس التي يستند عليها الحكم النقدي بمثابة دلائل تضمن موضوعيته و كلما كانت اسس النقد قابلة للقياس كلما كان النقد أكثر موضوعيه و تتأرجح أسس النقد بين الموضوعية و المكانية و التعبيرية و الذاتية.

*أولا: الاسس الموضوعية:*
يؤمن الناقد المنحاز للقيم الموضوعية بأن ادراك القيم الجمالية في العمل المعماري مبعثة من العلاقات الهندسية الكامنة في العمل بالاضافة الى كفائة الاداء الوضيفي، و يميل الناقد الى بناء نقده على ملائمة التشكيل الداخلي و الخارجي للعمل المعماري للبيئة المادية و المحتوى الجتماعي و الثقافي المحيط، او يميل الناقد الى الاهتمام بالقيم الموضوعية الكامنة في العلاقات الهندسية المحددة الشكل، و بصفة عامة فان الموضوعية لها اثر ايجابي في النقد حيث تعكس جزئيات العمل المعماري و تفاصيل تكوينه.

*ثانيا: الاسس المكانية: *
هي معايير نابعة من السياق و البيئة التي يتواجد بها العمل المعماري بما يشتمل عليه من ملامح بيئية و تراثية و تاريخية و ثقافية، حيث يؤمن التاقد المنحاز للمعايير المكانية أن ادراك القيم الحمالية في العمل مبعثه ارتباط العمل بالقيم التراثية و التاريخية للمحيط و كذالك توافقة مع العوامل البيئية المحيطة:

*ثالثا: الاسس التعبيرية:*
يؤمن الناقد المنحاز للمعايير التعبيرية بأن ادراك القيم الجماليه في العمل مبعثه كفاءة العمل المعماري و عناصره في التعبير ككل عن فكرة او رمز، و القيم التعبيرية قد تكون تعبيرا عن وظيفة الفراغ او الانشاء او مواد البناء او المعتقدات الفكرية.

*رابعا: الاسس الذاتيه:*
يعكس الناقد الذاتي ردود فعله العضوية و العاطفية على العمل المعماري و تمثل ردود الفعل هذه الباعث الرئيسي لادراكه للجمال المعماري، و بالتالي يتأرجح بناؤه التقدي للعمل او القيم الموضوعية الكامنة فيه، و لذا فالتكوين العاطفي و التجارب المتعاقبة في نفس الناقد تشكل عنصر الربط بينه و بين العمل.
 و تعتمد على الاحساس الذي يصل الى الناقد عند رؤية العمل المعماري و مدى ادراكه له، أي كيف يرى الناقد المبنى من وجهة نظره الشخصية، في تجربة ذاتيه و كل عمل هو حاة مستقلة و المعايير غير واضحة للآخرين، و قد تختلف باختلاف الوقت و الحالة المزاجية للناقد، و بذلك قد تختلف من ناقد الى آخر رغم ثبات المكان و الزمان.


----------



## newnoga (9 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الإخوة الأعزاء
اسمحوا لى أولا أن أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الكتابة لكم، لأننى لم أكن أتوقع إطلاقا كل هذا التعاون الجميل والمبادرات الرائعة من أساتذة أفاضل مثل حضراتكم، حقيقة انعقد لسانى أيام، ولم أستطع الكتابة حتى الآن، فلكم منى كل تقدير واحترام وشكر عميق من قلبى لكل ما ساهمتم به فى هذا الموضوع، وأشكر الصديق والأخ الفاضل فيصل ومن معه من مديرى هذا المنتدى على كل المجهود الرائع الذى يبذلونه يوميا لإفادتنا جميعا فى كل المجالات.
أخى العزيز الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد عبده
أشكر لحضرتك كلماتك الرقيقة الجميلة، التى كتبتها فى حقى، ولو أننى أراها كثيرة جدا على، واشكر حضرتك على الإضافة القيمة التى تفضلت بها فى موضوع النقد المعمارى، وعلى نية حضرتك فى المساعدة فى هذا المجال، وعلى مبادرة حضرتك بالكتابة فى هذا الموضوع.​
أخى الفاضل الأستاذ يحيى الصيرفى​لا أدرى ماذا أقول لحضرتك، على كل هذه المعلومات القيمة جدا التى تفضلت وكتبتها عن موضوع النقد المعمارى، والتى والحمد لله جعلتنى أطمئن لأفكارى فى هذا المجال، لأنها قريبة جدا لكل ما تفضلت وقلت.
فالشكر قليل جدا على حضرتك، جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فى كل عمل تقوم به.​
الأخ المهندس العربى​لك منى جزيل الشكر على الإضافة القيمة جدا التى أضفتها فى هذا الموضوع، فلقد تناولت موضوع النقد المعمارى من زوايا مختلفة عما تناوله الأساتذة الأفاضل.

حقيقة لا أدرى ماذا أقول، لكل من تفضل وساهم فى الإضافة فى هذا الموضوع، فكلها حقيقة إضافة قيمة جدا، وبها نقط عديدة جديدة، وأدعو الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه الخير لبلدنا العربية، وأدعو الله أن يجعلنا سببا فى إرتقاء أمتنا العربية ونجعلها مرة أخرى تحكم كل دول العالم إن شاء الله.

اسمحوا لى أسألكم سؤال فى هذا المجال يمكن أن يضيف الجديد فى موضوع النقد المعمارى:
هل الناحية السياسية لها تأثير على موضوع النقد المعمارى؟
هل الحدود الجغرافية لها تأثير على موضوع النقد المعمارى؟
تأثير على الأسلوب، المفردات، وجهات النظر التى يتناولها الناقد،...

أشكركم مرة أخرى ومرات ومرات عديدة على هذه المعلومات القيمة التى تفضلتم جميعا بها فى هذا المجال، ولكم منى كل تقدير واحترام، وجزام الله عنى كل خير وبارك لكم فى كل حياتكم​​أختكم معمارية: نجلاء محمود


----------



## يحيى الصيرفي (9 مايو 2007)

الاخت المعمارية نجلاء محمود 
اشكرك على ذوقك العالي و كلماتك الرقيقة لكل منا، و بارك الله فيك و وفقك لخير العمل 
بالنسبة للتساؤل الذي طرحتيه من حيث علىقة السياسة والحدود الجغرافية و تأثيرها على النقد المعماري 
فالنقد المعماري يصدر عن عقل بشري و العقل البشري كما نعرف جميعا شديد التعقيد و يتأثر بعوامل كثيرة و سبق ان اسلفنا في صفات الناقد المعماري ارجو مراجعتها، فمنها يتضح لنا ان يكون الناقد محايدا و موضوعيا فهذه الحالة حالة مثلية، و قلما يتأثر الناقد باتجاه معماري ان لم يكن اكثر شأنه كشأن أي انسان له ميول و اتجاهات، فلا شك ان تكون النشأة التي نشأ فيها الناقد من حيث الاوضاع السياسية و الاقتصادية و الاجتماعية و النفسية و الصحية و غيرها من العوامل المؤثرة على نفسية الانسان عموما لا شك ان يكون لها تأثير في النقد المعماري الصادر عن الناقد المعماري,,, 
الا اذا صدر هذا النقد ليواكب اوضاع سياسية خاصة فيكون مجاملا او مناهضا للعمل المعماري الذي يوجه اليه النقد،،،، 
و في هذه الحالة فإنه نقد غير عادل و غير موضوعي و سيفتقد الكثير من الاسس و الضوابط التي تجعله نقد يعتد به 
اما عن كيفية تأثير السياسة او الحدود الجغرافية في النقد المعماري فتحتاج الى دراسة لمعرفة مدى تأثيرها و هل هو تأثير قوي او لا و مدى فاعليته. 
و بالنسبة للورقة التي وعدتك بها فلدي المزيد غير ما ذكرت في المشاركتين السابقتين بخصوص الموضوع


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله .... نقاش غزير بالمعلومات ... وفي الصميم

أشكر الاستاذ الدكتور احمد عبده، واقول له اهلا وسهلا بك في الملتقى وننتظر منك المزيد والمزيد من الردود والمقالات الرائعه.... كما اشكرك على المداخلة القيمة والتي تؤكد على اهمية العلم والمعرفة للمدارس المعمارية حتى يكون الناقد على اراضي صلبة يمكن له من خلاله ان يقدم النقد النافع.
كما اشكر الاخ يحيى الصيرفي على المعلومات الهائلة والرأي النقي في مسألة صفات الناقد المعماري واساليب الحكم على العمل المعماري ... رأي نقي ومهم جدا
كما اشكر الاخ مهندس عربي على مداخلته القيمة وايضاحه لمراحل وخطوات النقد المعماري.
واخيرا اكرر شكري للمعمارية نجلاء لوضعها هذا الموضوع المهم ولحسن ادارتها للنقاش.


اما عن التعليق والاضافة ... فأجد ان كل من المتداخلون في الموضوع قد لفت انتباهنا الى مجال مهم وعنصر رئيس من العناصر التي تشكل النقد المعماري او تشكل الناقد المعماري. ولذلك كل من المداخلات السابقة تستحق ان يفرد لها موضوعا للتجاوب مع ماطرحته والاستزاده منه.

عموما ... احب ان اضيف نقطة مهمة جدا قبل التجاوب والنقاش مع ما تطرق له الاخوة والاخوات ... 

عند نقاشنا لمسألة النقد المعماري و الناقد المعماري لابد علينا حتميا ان نضع حجر اساس نتفق عليه وهو ردا على الاسئلة ما هدف النقد المعماري؟ وفيما يخدم؟ وكيف يستخدم؟ وما انواعه؟

ماهدف النقد المعماري؟

يختلف هدف النقد المعماري على حسب استخدامه .. فمثلا استدعاء جمع من المعماريين لتقصي رأيهم ونقدهم عن تصميم ما في مرحلة التصميم يعتبر نوع من انواع النقد المعماري وربما تطور هذا النوع من النقد الى ان وصل الى ما يسمى بالهندسة القيمية. 

النقد المعماري هدفة الاسمى هو الرقي بالعمارة وأساليبها. كما يندرج تحت هذا الهدف العديد من الاهداف منها تبادل الخبرات والاستفاده من الرؤى الخارجية لتطوير التصميم ايضا الثبات على فكرة ما وقد تصل الاهداف الى تطوير التوجه المعماري لمنطقة ما او الحفاظ على التراث المعماري لها وقد يتجاوز ذلك الى تزكية وتطهير الفكر المعماري و حماية العمارة من العابثين ..... وهناك اهداف اخرى

وفيما يخدم؟

يخدم النقد المعماري في تحقيق الاهداف السابقة، كما انه يخدم في اثراء الساحه المعمارية وخلق وسط للنقاش يتم به ومعه التطور الفكري المعماري والعمراني، كما انه وسيلة لإلتقاء العديد من العلوم الاخرى في محاولة تجميع وتشكيل فكر واحد تمثله العمارة.

وكيف يستخدم؟

يختلف المستخدم للنقد المعماري وبذلك تختلف اهداف النقد المعماري، وهنا تأتي نقطة هامة جدا غالبا ما يتجاوزها الكثير، وهي نسيان الغرض الرئيس من النقد ونسيان المستفيد المباشر من هذا النقد. مالك المشروع هو من يفترض ان يكون هو الموجه للنقد المعماري فأهدافه في المشروع واهداف المشروع هي من يحكم عليها ويتم نقدها من خلال الحلول المعمارية المقترحة او المصممة. فجودة الحل يحتاج الى نقد وجودة الفكرة و الهدف تحتاج الى نقد اخر .. 

وما انواعه؟

للنقد انواع كثيرة ومختلفة تبدأ من نقد الغيور على عمارة بلده وتصل الى نقد يطلبه مالك مشروع صغير لتصميم بيت عمره ... ولكم ان تتخيلوا انواع النقد المعماري.

وللحديث بقية


----------



## Mu7ammad (9 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## engkh (16 يوليو 2010)

تحياتي لك م نجلاء ومشكورة على جهدك المميز
ارجو توضيح كيفية التواصل معك للاهمية وشكرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 يوليو 2010)

هذا مثال بسيط للجواهر التي تملأ المكان ،، الموضوع مع انه قديم ، الا انه مثال جيد على حسن المناقشة وإثراء الموضوع ،، هذه هي إدارة المعرفة الحقيقة التي نريدها ،، كلٌ يُضيف ماعنده ، ليمتلء الموضوع بالفائدة. أشكر كل المتداخلين ، وأشكر المعمارية الناقدة الباحثة عن المعرفة نجلاء محمود وإسهاماتها في سبيل نشر الثقافة المعمارية.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم الدكتور فيصل الشريف على رفع هذا الموضوع القيم من جديد.

في البداية عندما قرأت مشاركة الأخت نجلاء محمود، اعتقدت أنها عادت فعلا للملتقى من جديد، فأردت الترحيب بها وهي العضوة الفاعلة التي لم أنس مشاركاتها القيمة في موضوع الإسكان الاقتصادي، وغيره من المشاركات، وسعدت أكثر عندما وجدت أول رد كان من أخي العزيز أبو صالح الذي طالت غيبته عن قسم العمارة والتخطيط، ولكن إلتفاته إلى التاريخ عكّرت صفو فرحي وابتهاجي بعودة أختنا نجلاء واخي أبو صالح.

ولكن دسامة الموضوع والمشاركات القيمة في موضوع النقد المعماري كانت كافية لتعويض هذه الغيبة، وحرصا على أإثراء هذا الموضوع أضع بين يديكم رابطا لمقالة في النقد المعماري للدكتور رمضان أبو القاسم عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني- كلية الهندسة/ جامعة الفاتح بطرابلس


حول النقد المعماري
http://mirathlibya.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post_26.html


----------



## engkh (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جهد مبارك
بارك الله فيكم ..... مشكورين


----------



## فوفه (14 يناير 2011)

مهام النقد المعماري و أدواته:

1. العرض (Exposition):

هي عملية وصفية ((descriptive يتم فيها نقل الصورة المدركة إلى المتلقي لاستخدام الكروكيات و الصور التي تصف الجوانب الاستاتيكية و الديناميكية في العمل المعماري.
 و تعتبر الكروكيات التي وضعها المصمم بنفسه أو تلك التي يتصورها الناقد هي الأداة الأساسية في عرض العمل المعماري, و كثيرا ما تكون الصور التي يقدمه الناقد في عرضه للمبنى معبرا عن حكمه النقدي حيث يعرض المبنى مع مبنى آخر مجاور له ليبرز التناقض أو التوافق أو يصوره في علاقته ببعض الظواهر الطبيعية كالمطر أو الرياح أو الشروق و غيرها.


2. التفسير(interpretation):

هو عملية تحليلية ((Analytical تهدف للوصول إلى أساس النظري في العمل من خلال تحليل اللغة المعمارية و مفرداتها و دلالاتها , كي تقترن عملية التحليل هذه بعملية تصنيف و دمج عناصر المتشابهة الناتجة عن تحليل مكونات العمل .
 وتعتبر الأنماط سواء الإنشائية أو الوظيفية أو الشكلية- فهي الأداة الرئيسة لتحليل العمل من حيث الإنشاء و الوظيفة و الشكل , و يعتبر التحليل من خلال الدلالات و الإشارات و الرموز من أهم الأدوات النقدية التي تمكن الناقد من فهم اللغة المعمارية و بالتالي التعرف على الأساس النظري في العمل المعماري.


3. التقييم Evaluation:

هو عملية تحديد موضع العمل الفني و قيميته سواء بالنسبة للتوجه الفكري الذي يتبعه أو بالنسبة إلى نوعية المباني التي ينتمي إليها .
 و يتم هذا من خلال المقارنة فهي أداة التقييم الأساسية 
و التي تتم على مستويين هما :
المستوى الأول : مقارنة المبنى بالمباني الأخرى تتبع نفس التوجه النظري بهدف تقييم المبنى من حيث كفاءته في التعبير عن التوجه النظري الذي تتبناه 
المستوى الثاني : مقارنة المبنى بنوعية مباني مماثلة له في الوظيفة بهدف تقييم المبنى من حيث كفاءته في تحقيق الوظائف و المتطلبات .
-------
4. إصدار الحكم Judgment:

إصدار الحكم هو العملية النقدية التي يتم فيها تحديد درجة جودة العمل أو رداءته أو مناسبته للمجتمع الذي يظهر به هذا العمل.
 و تعتبر التفسير هي الأداة الاساسية لإصدار الحكم.
 معايير الحكم criteria و هي أداة النقد في إصدار حكمه على العمل المعماري , و هذه المعايير تختلف باختلاف المدارس و التوجهات النقدية إلا أن خطوطها العامة مأخوذة من معايير التوجه الجماعي و الذوق العام للمجتمع و قيمه بالإضافة إلى المعايير الفنية النابعة من طبيعة العمل المعماري نفسه و أخيرا المعايير النابعة من النظريات و التوجهات الفكرية التي اعتمد عليها الناقد


----------

